
Micro Front ends – extending the microservice idea to front end development - eitland
https://micro-frontends.org/
======
eitland
Found this while researching around the microfrontends article that was posted
a few days ago.

A number of interesting ideas here. What prompted me to post it was this part:

> Build a Resilient Site

> Your feature should be useful, even if JavaScript failed or hasn’t executed
> yet. Use Universal Rendering and Progressive Enhancement to improve
> perceived performance.

